# Feedback?



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Ugh. I will admit it I'm not really that great at drawing bettas and compared to some stunning artwork on here mine is pretty bad. But, I would love how to draw good bettas and I ask if someone could give me a bit of feedback!  here are a couple...


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Here are more, sorry for multiple postings!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

omg! too squee!

only thing I have to mention is the missing anal fin. Aside from that, everyone has their own styles. ^_^


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Oh I did forget that... thanks for the feedback!!!


----------



## iL0VEBettas (May 18, 2013)

Eeeeeppp!!! They are too cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you're welcome! I really like your style, it's very adorable!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

They look so tiny, therefore I love them.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

they're cute^_^


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I'm glad you guys like it. I don't actually draw like this most of the time though, I just wanted to try something new out.


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

that's really cute


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

yay!


----------

